# Jaspa, 18 month old Red Fell Terrier



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

History: Jaspa has had a series of homes which have failed for different reasons. Doesn't cope with being an only dog.

Salient points: At this stage Jaspa is mixed up and really needs an experienced terrier home; no nonense, to avoid him bouncing further. Jaspa is affectionate on his terms and can be guardy. Needs to be within a pack situation where he isn't allowed to become too dominant. Extender lead walks. No children and cats.

Advert: Jaspa is an 18 month Red Fell terrier, a remarkable specimen ... a whow to meet! His eyes really smile at you. Jaspa is like a Wispa ... delightful to behold, but he differs in that he is good for the figure! Oh yes he'll keep you fit. However, best on an extender lead as he spends a lot of time following his nose ... he isn't always attentive to call! Can react to some dogs outside so during the settling period he may need muzzle as temporary measure. Enjoys lots of long walks so if you think of your evenings as a well earned rest, perhaps go for a less active breed.

Jaspa is a busy little person who needs to be kept in his place and know the humans in his life as his pack leaders. He is fine to be left, though will protest for 2 mins before settling. He isn't destructive but does 'kill soft toys'. He is loving and like his breed, needs firm boundaries and clear messages, so that he knows his place. So if you like a terrier with a busy personality who will take you for lovely walks and spend the rest of the evening beside you whereever you are ... this is your man!

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Jaspa Red Fell terrier Farnham Kennels.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer dog walkers:

Jaspa and I had a lovely play and then a long walk this morning. Once again I managed to walk straight into an army exercise, but Jaspa was delighted as he was allowed to jump over all the barricades they were building 

I wasn't allowed to take photos in that area, but did managed to get some further on ...







We were tired out by the end and Jaspa was happy to retire to his kennel with a raw hide chew 

Jaspa is still looking for a foster home or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dear Jaspa. The most good looking dog I have ever seen

In the fur he is stunning


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a couple of photos taken today. Isn't he gorgeous?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hats off to Joanne and Becky ... Jaspa has been taken into foster!




JASPA IS STILL LOOKING FOR HIS FOREVER HOME!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dee (our rehomer) had a lovely update from Jaspa's foster home that we wanted to share with you all. Jaspa doing very well and really starting to settle. Having odd terrier moments, but on the whole just doing so very well.

"Here is update from Jo :

Hi Dee

Thanks for your call this morning it was great to chat about him and give you some positive news.

He's sunning himself at the moment and what a sun worshiper he is too, have to keep bringing him in as i'm sure he'd stay there until he was unable to breath!!

As I mentioned earlier he really has started to show a wonderful side to his personality and the character is beginning to surface, he has got a really cheeky sense of humour and i'm just keeping it all crossed that as he relaxes he really does enjoy the benefits and what life has to offer.

I do sense that he's starting to relax and he appears to enjoy the routine and being around the dogs, like you said he's not in the limelight, I really feel he's trying to belong especially as he's now made the decision to sleep in one of the beds in the lounge rather than be on his own in the hall, bless him it brings a tear to my eye just thinking of it!!

I've attatched a few photo's as promised and I hope you think he looks happy too.

Take care, speak soon

Jo"

And to top it all off here are the pictures :





































JASPA IS STILL LOOKING FOR HIS FOREVER HOME!


----------

